#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > سیستم عامل ویندوز | Windows Operating System >  > مشکل: نصب نشدن ویندوز 8.1 x86  و پیغام error code 0xc0000005

## rezanurse826

با سلام ویندوز 8.1 نصب نمی شود .
و error code0xc0000005 می دهد .

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## ramintkh

با سلام.احتمالا دی وی دی ویندوز خرابه.از دیسک  ویندوز دیگه ای استفاده کنین.و یا دیسک ویندوز رو تمیز کنین یه بار دیگه امتحان کنین.جدیدا من وقتی از اینترنت میگیرم و روی دی وی دی رایت میکنم این مشکل به وجود میاره.با چندتا سیستم هم زدم نمیشه.مجبورم از این شرکتی ها استفاده کنم.

----------


## heydar2020

با سلام احتمال زیاده که دی وی دی ویندوز مشکل داره رو سیستم دیگر چک کنید.

----------


## rezanurse826

درود
با فلش و نرم افزار rfus نصب می کنم .

----------


## ali_salami

یک برنامه نصب شده مانند برنامه آنتی ویروس و همچنین درایورهای سخت افزاری خراب شده یا پاک شده که مانع شروع صحیح برنامه می شود.پیکربندی نادرست سخت افزار سیستمحافظه کم یا رم آسیب دیدهآلوده شدن به ویروس یا تروجاناستفاده از برنامه های قدیمیفایل های رجیستری خراب شده و آسیب دیدهویژگی Data Execution Protection

----------


## reza_rojin

رم سیستم شما مشکل داره و حجمش کمه باید مقدارش افزایش پیدا کنه


https://www.stellarinfo.com/blog/how...05-in-windows/

----------

